# Gold Piranha



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Just picked this up today from my LFS (not so local though lol). It was labeled as a Gold Piranha and they wanted $45 for it, but I just traded in my 9" Red.

What is it?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Im going to guess its a Mac but im not 100% sure. Someone on here wiil give you a better answer.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

god damn thats a great looking fish


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Pretty sure its a Gold Piranha (Serrasalmus Spilopluera). How long did they had it?? Fins look a little banged up.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Maculatus


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, pretty good pick up then.







I'm happy with it, def. looks like a very healthy fish and has a nice set of chompers on him too. He took to his tank almost immediately once I put him in also.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Give us a update on him when you get him all healed..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately a mac IMO


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats 100% maculatus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

lo4life said:


> Pretty sure its a Gold Piranha (Serrasalmus Spilopluera). How long did they had it?? Fins look a little banged up.


Looks more like serrasalmus maculatus.


----------

